# Don King look... is finally gone!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well we have offically removed the bag from his head...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is cute! Love his coloring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is stunning!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, I have Don King (aka Smooch) living with me right now! haha 

He is lovely! How old is he now?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Too funny! Is that why we haven't seen pictures?

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You better keep a good eye on him, because I am going to come steal him!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> OMG, I have Don King (aka Smooch) living with me right now! haha
> 
> He is lovely! How old is he now?


That look lasted forever...lol!
He is now 6 months old..:wave:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> Too funny! Is that why we haven't seen pictures?
> 
> He's gorgeous!!!!


You bet it is..... and the fact that he finally understands stay and wait without looking like someone beat him...teeheee..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> You better keep a good eye on him, because I am going to come steal him!!!


You can come train him in agility though..lol!
He reminds me of Barley more than you know..Mr Barky..
He has decided if he things we are going to bed and I am not moving fast enough... yep Mr Sassy pants decides to help me by barking at me until I move...lol!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> You can come train him in agility though..lol!
> He reminds me of Barley more than you know..Mr Barky..
> He has decided if he things we are going to bed and I am not moving fast enough... yep Mr Sassy pants decides to help me by barking at me until I move...lol!


Sounds just like Barley! What a cutie!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very handsome and a very determined look in his eye. Loved the barking to get you going for bed, reminded me of our Zeke who used to be the barking alarm clock if we tried to sleep in.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, too funny!
When Toby and previously my Sam were little pups, I always thought: They look like Don King. 
Lol, I am so amazed that other people are thinking the same thing about their pups, lol, too funny!
Handsome boy you got there!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is in the transition from pure cuteness to a very handsome boy! I love this time of puppyhood.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW! Your little boy is growing up handsome.


----------

